# Dallas, TX - Jerry Lee, male, 6yo - to be euthanized at DAS



## Dwiser4010 (10 mo ago)

Full breed 6yo GSD neutered male. At Dallas Animal Services - euthanizayion tomorrow morning. Only because he won't wear a leash without chewing through and because he doesn't trust people. He is NOT aggressive. I don't know how to rehabilitate dogs that have been abandoned and from the looks of it he has been on his own for awhile. When we met him he was badly emaciated. We fed him and gave him shelter in our garage for 3 months when Animal Control came and got him. Please help us, he is very sweet and gentle. He deserves a chance to experience life. He deserves to run. He deserves to live.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to the board @Dwiser4010
Please refer to the guidelines for this section found here…
And edit your post, including the subject line, accordingly. The edit feature can be found by clicking the 3 dots in the top right hand corner of your post. Thank you, and thanks for trying to help this pup!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Alas, most rescues can't move that fast. I'm very sorry. It sounds like you care a lot about him. Could you work with him if you found a good trainer? Abandoned dogs are just dogs. They all learn the same way. Sometimes it takes them longer to acclimate to being inside a home or accepting a leash. Most of them do really great with clicker training because they've never experienced it, so they have no negative associations.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

endless scrolling…. saw many GSD, none named Jerry Lee - would be helpful if you included his shelter ID# and perhaps photos.


----------

